# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अपने सूत्रो से सर्वाधिक दर्शक को आकर्षित करने वाले 5 टॉप सदस्य

## Koffkongen

दोस्तो किसी भी फोरम मैं सबसे महत्वपूर्ण चीज होती है सूत्र , अगर सूत्र ना हो तो फोरम ही खत्म हो जायेगा ,दर्शक सूत्रो मैं जा के मनोरंजन करते है तथा टिप्पणी करते है ,इस सूत्र मैं देखेगे की वे कोन कोन सदस्य है ,जिनके सूत्रो के माध्यम से सर्वाधिक दर्शको  को 
मनोरंजन मिला है ओर उनके सूत्रो मैं जा के दर्शक मस्त हो जाते है ।

----------


## Koffkongen

नंबर  1 पे है श्रवण जी 
इनके आकड़े देखिये 
*आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो मैं कुल पोस्ट---*
35968 
*सारे सूत्रो मैं आये दर्शको की संख्या* 
2263990 
*प्रति पोस्ट दर्शक की संख्या* 
62.94 
*सदस्यो दुवारा विसिट की गयी उनकी फाईल मैं संख्या* 
12706

----------


## Koffkongen

इस सूत्र मैं admin के सूत्रो को शामिल नहीं किया गया है

----------


## Koffkongen

नंबर 2 पे है डीकेजे जी 

इनके आकड़े देखिये 
*आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो मैं कुल पोस्ट---
45505 
सारे सूत्रो मैं आये दर्शको की संख्या 
1917030 
प्रति पोस्ट दर्शक की संख्या 
42.12 
सदस्यो दुवारा विसिट की गयी उनकी फाईल मैं संख्या 
12145 


*

----------


## Koffkongen

नंबर 3  पे है फूलमून जी 

इनके आकड़े देखिये 
*आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो मैं कुल पोस्ट---
81566 
सारे सूत्रो मैं आये दर्शको की संख्या 
1911366
प्रति पोस्ट दर्शक की संख्या 
23.43
सदस्यो दुवारा विसिट की गयी उनकी फाईल मैं संख्या 
8333 


*

----------


## Koffkongen

नंबर 4  पे है चंद्रशेखर  जी 

इनके आकड़े देखिये 
*आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो मैं कुल पोस्ट---
36143  
सारे सूत्रो मैं आये दर्शको की संख्या 
1526104 
प्रति पोस्ट दर्शक की संख्या 
42.22 
सदस्यो दुवारा विसिट की गयी उनकी फाईल मैं संख्या 
20250 


*

----------


## Koffkongen

नंबर 5  पे है मस्त मारवाड़ी जी 

इनके आकड़े देखिये 
*आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो मैं कुल पोस्ट---
44477 
सारे सूत्रो मैं आये दर्शको की संख्या 
928469 
प्रति पोस्ट दर्शक की संख्या 
20.88 
सदस्यो दुवारा विसिट की गयी उनकी फाईल मैं संख्या 
7512*

----------


## Koffkongen

सूत्रो मैं प्रति पोस्ट दर्शको की एवरेज संख्या 

*1-श्रवण जी ---62.94
2-चंद्रशेखर जी ---42.22 
3-dkj जी------42.12 
4-फूलमून जी--23.43 
5-मस्त मारवाड़ी ---20.88*

----------


## Koffkongen

इन सारे सदस्यो को सलाम है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी मेहनत की है कोफ आपने ,

----------


## ingole

*जानकारी उपलब्ध करवाने के लिए धन्यबाद मित्रवर......................*

----------


## amol05

*बहुत बदिया जानकारी है मित्र ...............

फोरम के इन पांच चांदो को* :salut::salut:

----------


## AVF000

_एक अच्छा सूत्र…:)
इस मंच को दो विभागों में बाटा गया है। क्या आप दोनों विभागों में किये योगदान के आधार पर अलग-अलग टाँप सदस्यों की जानकारी दे सकते हैं?
गर्म विभाग के टाँप सदस्य और सामान्य विभाग के टाँप सदस्य जिन्होनें गर्म विभाग में कोई योगदान न किया हो।
धन्यवाद।_


> दोस्तो किसी भी फोरम मैं सबसे महत्वपूर्ण चीज होती है सूत्र , अगर सूत्र ना हो तो फोरम ही खत्म हो जायेगा ,दर्शक सूत्रो मैं जा के मनोरंजन करते है तथा टिप्पणी करते है ,इस सूत्र मैं देखेगे की वे कोन कोन सदस्य है ,जिनके सूत्रो के माध्यम से सर्वाधिक दर्शको  को 
> मनोरंजन मिला है ओर उनके सूत्रो मैं जा के दर्शक मस्त हो जाते है ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इससे क्या फायदा, जानकारी या प्रचार

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> _एक अच्छा सूत्र…:)
> इस मंच को दो विभागों में बाटा गया है। क्या आप दोनों विभागों में किये योगदान के आधार पर अलग-अलग टाँप सदस्यों की जानकारी दे सकते हैं?
> गर्म विभाग के टाँप सदस्य और सामान्य विभाग के टाँप सदस्य जिन्होनें गर्म विभाग में कोई योगदान न किया हो।
> धन्यवाद।_


_यहाँ पर मैं सहमत हूँ_

----------


## akhilman

भाई बहुत अच्छे लगे रहो

----------


## Koffkongen

सभी मित्रो का स्वागत

----------


## Rasik Lal

> _एक अच्छा सूत्र…:)
> इस मंच को_ _दो विभागों में बाटा गया है__। क्या आप दोनों विभागों में किये योगदान के आधार पर अलग-अलग टाँप सदस्यों की जानकारी दे सकते हैं?
> गर्म विभाग के टाँप सदस्य और_ _सामान्य विभाग के टाँप सदस्य_ _जिन्होनें गर्म विभाग में कोई योगदान न किया हो।
> धन्यवाद।_


:clap::clap:..........क्या जबाब मिल पायेगा ?

----------


## Koffkongen

कृपया स्पेम पोस्ट ना करे ,फोरम की बेज्जती होती है,सूत्र के विषय पे ही बात करे,अपनी मर्जी ना थोपे धन्यवाद

----------


## Jayeshh

यहाँ किस हिसाब से रेटिंग  दी गयी है? स्पष्टता  करें........ यदि कोई सदस्य अपने सूत्र में भी प्रविशिती करता है........  और दुसरे सूत्रों पर भी करता है........तो? कैसे किया जाएगा सब......  क्योंकि उसकी पोस्ट दुसरे सूत्रों पर होगी वहां भी दर्शक तो मिले ही होंगे  ना........... भाई अभी इतनी आंकड़े बाजी में समझ नहीं आ रही  है..........कृपया स्पष्टता करें........

----------


## Koffkongen

> यहाँ किस हिसाब से रेटिंग  दी गयी है? स्पष्टता  करें........ यदि कोई सदस्य अपने सूत्र में भी प्रविशिती करता है........  और दुसरे सूत्रों पर भी करता है........तो? कैसे किया जाएगा सब......  क्योंकि उसकी पोस्ट दुसरे सूत्रों पर होगी वहां भी दर्शक तो मिले ही होंगे  ना........... भाई अभी इतनी आंकड़े बाजी में समझ नहीं आ रही  है..........कृपया स्पष्टता करें........


मित्र केवल आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो को ही लिया गया है ,क्योंकि विषय सूत्रधार ने ही बनाया है ओर अन्य सदस्य सूत्र के विषय को पसंद आने पे ही पोस्ट करते है ।
मित्र सूत्र के नाम पे पुनः गोर फरमाये बिलकुल साफ है 

*अपने सूत्रो* से सर्वाधिक दर्शक को आकर्षित करने वाले 5 टॉप सदस्य

----------


## Jayeshh

> मित्र केवल आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो को ही लिया गया है ,क्योंकि विषय सूत्रधार ने ही बनाया है ओर अन्य सदस्य सूत्र के विषय को पसंद आने पे ही पोस्ट करते है ।
> मित्र सूत्र के नाम पे पुनः गोर फरमाये बिलकुल साफ है 
> 
> *अपने सूत्रो* से सर्वाधिक दर्शक को आकर्षित करने वाले 5 टॉप सदस्य


ये आपके हिसाब से बराबर है लेकिन मेरे नजरिये से पांच  सूत्रों को लीजिये......मतलब जिस सूत्र में जितनी प्रविष्टि है और जितने  दर्शक है उसके हिसाब से निकाले तो ........ मैं ऐसा कुछ समझा था....

----------


## Koffkongen

> नंबर  1 पे है श्रवण जी 
> इनके आकड़े देखिये 
> *आरंभ किये गये सूत्रो मैं कुल पोस्ट---*
> 35968 
> *सारे सूत्रो मैं आये दर्शको की संख्या* 
> 2263990 
> *प्रति पोस्ट दर्शक की संख्या* 
> 62.94 
> *सदस्यो दुवारा विसिट की गयी उनकी फाईल मैं संख्या* 
> 12706





> ये आपके हिसाब से बराबर है लेकिन मेरे नजरिये से पांच  सूत्रों को लीजिये......मतलब जिस सूत्र में जितनी प्रविष्टि है और जितने  दर्शक है उसके हिसाब से निकाले तो ........ मैं ऐसा कुछ समझा था....


ई
मित्र ऊपर की पोस्ट देखे श्रवण जी ने जीतने सूत्रो का निर्माण किया है उन सूत्रो की सारी पोस्ट को लिया गया है फिर दर्शको की संख्या है ,उससे प्रति पोस्ट व्यू दर्शक की संख्या निकलती है ।

----------


## mera naam jocker

> ये आपके हिसाब से बराबर है लेकिन मेरे नजरिये से पांच  सूत्रों को लीजिये......मतलब जिस सूत्र में जितनी प्रविष्टि है और जितने  दर्शक है उसके हिसाब से निकाले तो ........ मैं ऐसा कुछ समझा था....


  मतलब आपके हिसाब से ....... इन आंकडो में गडबडी है ...... क्यों किसी की मेहनत पर पानी फेर रहे हो जी

----------


## Koffkongen

किसी भी सूत्र को हिट होने मैं दर्शको ओर अन्य सदस्यो का भी बड़ा हाथ होता है ,पर कप उठाने का श्रेय तो कप्तान अर्थात सूत्रधार को ही जाता है ,आखिर सूत्र का पूरा कोनसेप्ट ओर सोच सूत्रधार की होती है ,अच्छी विषय के सूत्र ही हिट होते है ।

----------


## Koffkongen

> ये आपकी मान्यता है मित्रवर..... मेरे हिसाब से मेरा  बेकार सूत्र है देसी भाभी वाला......... जो सबसे ज्यादा दर्शक ले रहा  है........ और जो सूत्र अच्छा है.........कामोत्तेजक चित्रावली  वाला........ वो फ्लॉप शो है........ यहाँ आप कुछ अनाब सनाब लिखो वोही हिट  है............. या सूत्र का टाइटल...... हा हा हा........


मित्र आपके दोनों सूत्र जबरजस्त है अन्य सूत्रो मैं भी आपने कमाल की पोस्टे की है ,मैं तो आपका फेन हूँ ,सच्ची ,ओर दर्शको को क्या पसंद आता है ये कोई नहीं बता सकता ।

----------


## Jayeshh

> मित्र आपके दोनों सूत्र जबरजस्त है अन्य सूत्रो मैं भी आपने कमाल की पोस्टे की है ,मैं तो आपका फेन हूँ ,सच्ची ,ओर दर्शको को क्या पसंद आता है ये कोई नहीं बता सकता ।


मित्र आपने मेरे सूत्र देखे......... अछे लगे........ शुक्रिया........हमें तो बस यही चाहिए.....

----------


## Koffkongen

> मित्र आपने मेरे सूत्र देखे......... अछे लगे........ शुक्रिया........हमें तो बस यही चाहिए.....


मित्र आपकी प्रोफाईल मैं जा के आपकी काफी पोस्टे देखि ,अपने सूत्र से ज्यादा तो आपने फोरम के अन्य सूत्रो मैं काफी मेहनत की है ,आपको सलाम है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ई
> मित्र ऊपर की पोस्ट देखे श्रवण जी ने जीतने सूत्रो का निर्माण किया है उन सूत्रो की सारी पोस्ट को लिया गया है फिर दर्शको की संख्या है ,उससे प्रति पोस्ट व्यू दर्शक की संख्या निकलती है ।


कोफ जी आपके दुवारा दी गयी जानकारी बिलकुल सही है ।

----------


## Koffkongen

मदद के लिये सभी प्रबंधन सदस्यो का आभार

----------


## nishanath

मुझे तो लगता है की हर माह इस बात का खुलाशा होना चाहिए जिसमे प्रत्येक  सदस्य के द्वारा कितने पोस्ट किये गए ,कितने फोटो लगाए कितने जबाब दूसरो के  सूत्र में दिए उल्लेख हो और जो कोई जबाब नहीं देते वैसे सदस्यों को उनके  किये गए दुस्क्रित्य के लिए भात्सना की जाए  चाहे वो सूत्र धार ही क्यों न हो  |

----------


## ingole

> मुझे तो लगता है की हर माह इस बात का खुलाशा होना चाहिए जिसमे प्रत्येक  सदस्य के द्वारा कितने पोस्ट किये गए ,कितने फोटो लगाए कितने जबाब दूसरो के  सूत्र में दिए उल्लेख हो और जो कोई जबाब नहीं देते वैसे सदस्यों को उनके  किये गए दुस्क्रित्य के लिए भात्सना की जाए  चाहे वो सूत्र धार ही क्यों न हो  |



*मित्र निशानाथ जी , आप काफी गुस्से मे लगते हैं................*

----------


## Mastanaa

> ये आपके हिसाब से बराबर है लेकिन मेरे नजरिये से पांच  सूत्रों को लीजिये......मतलब जिस सूत्र में जितनी प्रविष्टि है और जितने  दर्शक है उसके हिसाब से निकाले तो ........ मैं ऐसा कुछ समझा था....





> मुझे तो लगता है की हर माह इस बात का खुलाशा होना चाहिए जिसमे प्रत्येक  सदस्य के द्वारा कितने पोस्ट किये गए ,कितने फोटो लगाए कितने जबाब दूसरो के  सूत्र में दिए उल्लेख हो और जो कोई जबाब नहीं देते वैसे सदस्यों को उनके  किये गए दुस्क्रित्य के लिए भात्सना की जाए  चाहे वो सूत्र धार ही क्यों न हो  |





> *मित्र निशानाथ जी , आप काफी गुस्से मे लगते हैं................*


एक सोची समझी निति के तहद सिर्फ अपने आप को प्रचारित करने मात्र की उदेश्य  से इस तरह की सूत्र का निर्माण किया जाता है जिसका ना तो कोई आरम्भ है और  नाही कोई अंत उदेश्य विहीन सूत्रों से सिर्फ विवाद का कोहराम मचता है  मनोरंजन या जानकारी से कोई लेना देना नही / प्रवंधन क्षेत्र में यैसे  सूत्रों का कोई स्थान नही / यैसे  सूत्र के लिए  कचड़े के डब्बा विभाग ही  उपयुक्त स्थान है /

----------


## Koffkongen

> मुझे तो लगता है की हर माह इस बात का खुलाशा होना चाहिए जिसमे प्रत्येक  सदस्य के द्वारा कितने पोस्ट किये गए ,कितने फोटो लगाए कितने जबाब दूसरो के  सूत्र में दिए उल्लेख हो और जो कोई जबाब नहीं देते वैसे सदस्यों को उनके  किये गए दुस्क्रित्य के लिए भात्सना की जाए  चाहे वो सूत्र धार ही क्यों न हो  |


सत्य के करीब सुझाव है आपका ----अधिक जानकारी देते रहे---

----------


## ashwanimale

कोल्फोंगें जी आपकी मेहनत, रिसर्च को बड़ा भारी सलाम, तात्पर्य कि कोटि-कोटी धन्य्वाद

----------


## Koffkongen

> कोल्फोंगें जी आपकी मेहनत, रिसर्च को बड़ा भारी सलाम, तात्पर्य कि कोटि-कोटी धन्य्वाद


धन्यवाद मित्र सदस्यो की मांग पे समान्य विभाग मैं जा के सूत्रो के सत्य की खोज कर रहा हूँ,सत्य के मार्ग पे आपके शाब्दिक समर्थन की निरंतर आवश्यकता होगी ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भाई मेरा नम्बर कब आएगा .......................................

----------


## dkj

dkj
स्वर्ण सदस्य	50,001	           	
mast marwari
स्वर्ण सदस्य	48,297	           	 
shrawan
स्वर्ण सदस्य	47,218	           	
DIWANA DON
स्वर्ण सदस्य	45,516	           	
ks patak
स्वर्ण सदस्य	43,310	           	
Chandrshekhar
सदस्य	36,611	           	
badboy123455
रजत सदस्य	33,911	           	
Jayeshh
रजत सदस्य	31,543	           	
sushilnkt
रजत सदस्य	29,965	           	
Raman46
रजत सदस्य	22,497	           	
Kamal Ji
चौपाल प्रभारी	22,475	          









सराहनीय व  प्रशंसनीय है

----------


## puzcraker

सलाम इन सब रत्नों को ......:salut:

----------


## dkj

> dkj
> स्वर्ण सदस्य	52,473	           	
> mast marwari
> स्वर्ण सदस्य	50,850	           	 
> DIWANA DON
> स्वर्ण सदस्य	48,270	           	
> shrawan
> स्वर्ण सदस्य	47,927	           	
> ks patak
> ...


ggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## dkj

> ggggggggggggggggggggggggg


लिस्ट अप -डेट की गई है, कोट का प्रयोग किया गया है और अन्दर कई सामग्री बदल दी गई है

----------

